#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-24
<balloons> veebers, are you good at bash?
<veebers> balloons: I quite often have to re-look things up when I do bash stuff as I don't do it every day :-P How come
<balloons> veebers, bah, I figured as much. I have this mp for the sandbox changes I wanted: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274. The argument handling is not the best, and doesn't work atm
 * veebers looks
<balloons> I decided it might be better to ask someone else to look than dig in again myself if they were a bash connoisseur
<veebers> balloons: aye sorry nothing immediately obvious. I do know that the trailing ':' means something but I would have to look it up. Perhaps try jibel?
<balloons> yes, I added him as the reviewer hoping he would fix it, since it would probably take him but a minute
<balloons> kk, I'll ping him
<balloons> or spend the time . . .
<robotfuel> veebers: balloons : is a null in bash
<veebers> robotfuel: hmm, what does that mean in the context of getopt args?
<robotfuel> veebers: good question :P
<balloons> :-)
<robotfuel> if the option is followed by a :, then that option has a required parameter - not specifying it will cause the function to fail,
<robotfuel> balloons: veebers ^
<veebers> robotfuel: ah right, thanks. I new it did _something_ ^_^
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-11-29
<tantris> hi one question is autopiot still maintained and alive?
